# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  عبدي أنا أشاء و أنت تشاء وأنا افعل ما أشاء

## نبراس

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

هل من تخريج لهذا الحديث القدسي :
عبدي أنا أشاء و أنت تشاء وأنا افعل ما أشاء.


جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## وحيدرشادمحمود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 0 منطوق هذا الحديث القدسى  أوحى الله الى داوود عليه السلام ياداوود أنا أريد وأنت تريد ولا يكون الا ما أريد فان سلمت لى فيما اريد أرحتك فيما تريد والا لم تسلم لى فيما اريد أتعبتك فيما تريد ولا يكون الا ما أريد0

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

السؤال 
ما صحة قول الله : يا عبدي أنت تريد وأنا أريد ولا يكون إلا ما أريد فإن سلمتني في ما أريد كفيتك في ما تريد ؟ 
الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فلم نقف على هذا الأثر مسندًا، ولكن ذكره الغزالي في الإحياء بصيغة تمريض فقال : ويروى أن الله تعالى أوحى إلى دواد عليه السلام : يا داود إنك تريد وأريد، وإنما يكون ما أريد، فإن سلمت لما أريد كفيتك ما تريد، وإن لم تسلم لما أريد أتعبتك فيما تريد، ثم لا يكون إلا ما أريد. وكذا ذكره الحكيم الترمذي في نوادر الأصول . 
ومن المعلوم أنه لا يقع شيء في الكون إلا وفق مشيئة الله تعالى وإرادته بما في ذلك أفعال العباد، قال الله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَمَا تَشَاءُونَ إِلاَّ أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  [الإنسان: 30] . 
والله أعلم .
المصدر: إسلام ويب
قال الأبشيهي في كتابه المستطرف (1/154) ما نصه : (ورُوِي أن هذه الكلمات وجدها كعب الأحبار مكتوبة في التوراة فكتبها).
المصدر: ملتقى أهل الحديث
وبما أنَّه مِنَ الإسرائيليَّات، فيقول رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ((لا تُصَدِّقُوهُمْ وَلا تُكَذِّبُوهُمْ، وَقُولُوا : ءَامَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا، وَأُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ، وَإِلَهُنَا وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ، وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ)). [جامع بيان العلم وفضله بتحقيق الزهيري]
 وعليه، فلا يُقال هو حديث قدسي، لأنَّ الحديث القدسيّ يروى من طريق رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عن ربِّ العزَّة جلَّ جلاله. والله أعلم، والرَّدُّ إليه أسلم.

----------

